# What does 'calling' actually mean?



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry to sound thick - i just wondered what the term meant?


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

You don't sound thick, it's a good question for someone who's never had an un neutered girl.
It literally means she's in season and is rolling around like a hussy and 'calling' [or screaming!] for some love!
They can make an unbelievably loud noise, not at all like their normal voices. My girl keeps it up for 7 or 8 days, every third weeks or so.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

would you say calling only pertains to an un neutered cat? only asking as i have had cats that were neutered that made the same noise at times either 'calling' outside... or just 'calling' round the house. 

also what is a 'running call' vs a 'call'?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Calling is when a cat is feeling horny and ready to be mated..she is shouting either very loudly or calmly to any boy cats that may be local or as in our case far out in outer space and beyond Entire boys also call and answer,think when a cat is neutered they are just vocal,certainly with our ladies their is no mistaking when they are screaming for some sexual healing and when they are just chattingNever heard the term "running call" but to hazard a guess i would say a call that seems to be constant,say if the girl isn't mated


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> ..she is shouting either very loudly or calmly


usually for some bloke named Raoul    As well as the shouting you get very unlady like behaviour, such as presenting ones bright pink ladies parts to man and beast alike  writhing all over the floor as if in abject agony.

....... and if theres no Raoul around they resort to lesbian sex 










basically they have no shame


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

hahahah brill photo!! naughty pussy porn! oh dear! i only asked as i use the term 'calling' loosely with my ocicat as she's always yawling and chatting away and i just think of her as calling out! but i guess i will have to rephrase it since she's neutered!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL at Raoul  what does the calling sound like? I have been curious too. My girl was spayed as soon as she was old enough, it was part of the deal as she came from the Cats Protection. I've heard calling being mentioned, and just wondered!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

My siamese and oriental sound like they are shouting "raaaaaoooouuuuulllllll" very very loudly. Favourite place to sit on the banisters on the landing as it then echos all around the house.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

It can vary, starting with little coos and chirrups, building up to incredibly loud Rouwls [Raoul! So funny!] and even intermittent short sharp almost barks that sound a bit like 'Now! Now! Now!!!'
They lift theit tail and push it to one side for clear access, and paddle their back legs to get into position..... there is no way you could ever confuse this behaviour, it is embarrassingly blatant, and they don't care about visitors or stuffy relatives


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL @ "Raul"  Yes it does sound like that - in fact sometimes, when my girls start their yelling, it can vary a bit and sound a bit like "Alllaaaaaahh-al aqba!!!" ... very strange.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Rraa said:


> LOL @ "Raul"  Yes it does sound like that - in fact sometimes, when my girls start their yelling, it can vary a bit and sound a bit like "Alllaaaaaahh-al aqba!!!" ... very strange.


muslim cats??


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

lol at this thread! I'm going to be watching Audrey now for any pornagraphic noises she makes!!

What age do they usually start this? She's incredibly vocal anyway so hope i can determine between the two! I want to wait a couple of months before she's spayed but obviously dont want her to be horny whilst waiting!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

You will know  I think it depends on breed and the individual cat, but anywhere from 4mths onwards.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

lol just touch her on the base of her tail when she does it. if she squats and rolls or puts her tail to the side and starts pddddrrrruuuuuurrrring you know!! hahah bless


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

Poppy was 7 months when she started but she is a typical Siamese calling early. With each call she has got louder and louder!

Believe me, there is no sound on earth like a Siamese calling!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saikou said:


> usually for some bloke named Raoul    As well as the shouting you get very unlady like behaviour, such as presenting ones bright pink ladies parts to man and beast alike  writhing all over the floor as if in abject agony.
> 
> ....... and if theres no Raoul around they resort to lesbian sex
> 
> ...


Love it


----------

